# My computer won't let me type. But keyboard is fine, i think. Please help!



## alipop4487

Sorry if this is in the wrong category.. 
anyway, i'm typing this from my laptop because my desktop computer simply won't let me type. The keyboard is fine, i think, it's just that when i type a letter in a text box it doesn't make letters. Instead, it either selects something from the top menu (such as File, Edit, View, Insert, Help, etc., depending on which key i type) or it plays that *bump* noise--the noise Windows XP makes when you try to backspace at the beginning of a text box or something like that. But my keyboard still works perfectly in every other way. So i do not think it's that. If you know how to fix this i'd greatly appreciate it! Thank you!


----------



## madtazzy25

press (alt gr) on you keyboard


----------



## spunk.funk

Make sure there are no stuck keys. Turn the keyboard upside down and blow it out with a can of compressed air. In case there are any crumbs or dust etc.


----------



## alipop4487

Fixed! thank you


----------



## spunk.funk

You are welcome! Please tell us exactly what you did and mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top


----------

